# Hi! I'm brand new! Lamb is forgien to me..HELP!



## jenjen (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi!!!
I'm Jenjen and I love Food tv! I'm trying to cook more for my family and they are getting tired of chicken. (I am using the Sugar Busters diet if anyone is familiar with it!) I would like to try lamb, but I NEVER cooked it. I had it a few times at restaurants. Some made it very well..others...well years ago I had lamb at a New York eatery and I got sick!
What part of the lamb do you suggest to start with for a beginner like me? Lamb chops? Leg of lamb? Should I grill it..broil it fry it?

Any info would be great!
Thank you..I can tell already that I am going to love this board!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 11, 2004)

i would microwave it lol well only did that once when i was really really really really really hungry but neways hmm grilling it would be a start salt and pepper


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 12, 2004)

Treat lamb as you would beef.  Cook it rare, medium, however you like it.

You can buy rib chops and cook them on the grill.

You can buy a boneless leg and cut it into kebobs or cook it whole as a roast.   You can usually unroll a boneless roast and add herbs and seasonings to the midle before roasting.

Rosemary is lamb's best friend.  They go very well together.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 12, 2004)

Stews are very easy. Roasting is too but you must use a meat thermometer. Chops are just to expensive for me. Do a search and you will find plenty of recipes. I don't roast lamb any higher than 325.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Half leg of Lamb boned 
4 large potatoes
2 large onions
4 medium carrots
sprig of parsley
2 cups water
salt and pepper
(serves four)


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cut the meat into good size chunks. Peel the vegetables and slice thickly. Chop the parsley. Choose a pot with a well-fitting lid and put in the ingredients in layers, starting and finishing with potatoes. Pour in the water and season to taste. Cover and put on a very low heat for about 2 hours until the meat is tender and the potatoes have thickened the liquid.


----------



## velochic (Sep 15, 2004)

How about try a ground lamb dish?  Indian dishes often feature lamb.  Try an easy Keema Maatar.  Super simple and delicious.


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2004)

lamb rib chops were one of the first sorts of meat i cooked and they were pretty easy. they don't need TOO much in the way of seasoning, for me it's always salt, pepper, ground sage and a little garlic. and are very tender and very tasty. just be careful not to overcook them.
they're great with gorgonzola melted on them. just put a little on towards the very end of cooking and broil for a few minutes.


----------

